# MK3 Vr Brakes on a MK2?



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys, wanted to do a G60 brake set up on my MK2. Think Its going to be easier to find MK3 parts instead. So I'm wondering if I can use a MK3 VR brake set up and still keep the car 4 lug? I'm assuming the suspension would still fit in just fine? What are all the parts I would need? And would my BBS RM's be able to clear the brakes? That's my biggest thing.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

The parts that you are all from the Corrado G60 (front 11.0" brake calipers, caliper carriers, and 11.0" 4-bolt brake rotors). Some 94-95 Passats also have the right front brake calipers, and caliper carriers.

You will need at least 15" wheels to clear 11.0" brakes.

The 93-95 MKIII VR6 uses the same brake calipers as the Corrado G60. BUT the VR6 uses different caliper carriers to make adjustments for the Plus Suspension's different castor alignment. The VR6 also uses 5-bolt brake rotors with a different offset that are not compatible. 

The brake calipers carriers for the early VR6s have been superceeded to parts that look more like the Corrado G60 parts. These later replacement brake caliper carriers may be compatible with a 4-bolt 11.0" front brake conversion where the original VR6 brake caliper carriers were not.

Are you planning on replacing your steering knuckles with MKIII 2.0 parts? From what I understand, it required on many/most MKIII brake conversions.


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

germancarnut51 said:


> The parts that you are all from the Corrado G60 (front 11.0" brake calipers, caliper carriers, and 11.0" 4-bolt brake rotors). Some 94-95 Passats also have the right front brake calipers, and caliper carriers.
> 
> You will need at least 15" wheels to clear 11.0" brakes.
> 
> ...


Oh for sure. I already know the knuckles would have to be swapped out. Like I said, way back when like 3 years ago when I had owned my other MK2 I had a G60 setup. I didn't know what all I needed, but I had the knuckles, the carriers and calipers and the lines still attached. If I get another full G60 set up, will the knuckles etc fit directly on? Is it even worth doing those brakes over say the 10in+ brakes from the MK3 2.0s? Do I need to swap out the brake booster and master cylinder etc?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

BlkMk2Jetta said:


> Oh for sure. I already know the knuckles would have to be swapped out. Like I said, way back when like 3 years ago when I had owned my other MK2 I had a G60 setup. I didn't know what all I needed, but I had the knuckles, the carriers and calipers and the lines still attached. If I get another full G60 set up, will the knuckles etc fit directly on? Is it even worth doing those brakes over say the 10in+ brakes from the MK3 2.0s? Do I need to swap out the brake booster and master cylinder etc?




The 11.0" front brakes from the Corrado G60 are definitely stronger than the 10.1" brakes off the MKIII ABA 2.0L. If you get a set of MKIII ABA 2.0L 4-bolt steering knuckles, both the 10.1" brakes off the MKIII, and the 11.0" brakes from the Corrado G60 are a straight bolt-on job.


----------

